
KornShell 2020 – Impossible Happens - siteshwar
http://situ.im/posts/kornshell-2020-impossible-happens
======
jmclnx
Well the largest advantage is you can write and test scripts on Linux that
will work on UN*X (like AIX) where bash does not exist. Also this works:

awk '{printf("%s %s %s %s", $1, $2, $3, $4)}' < file | read v1 v2 v3 v4

and many ksh scripts outside of Linux uses that syntax

------
AdmiralAsshat
What does Korn Shell offer over Bash shell, again? I've never used it, other
than encountering a few legacy scripts on customer systems written in ksh that
stopped working when they migrated over to RHEL/Centos7 and ksh was no longer
installed by default.

~~~
siteshwar
Discipline functions, floating point arithmetic, compound data types etc.
Original KornShell is still more powerful programming langauge than bash.

